# The Rooster and the Farmer



## Guest

The Rooster and the Farmer

A farmer goes out one day and buys a brand new rooster for his chicken coop. The new rooster struts over to the old rooster and says, "OK, time for you to
retire."

The old rooster replies, "Come on, surely you cannot handle ALL of these chickens. Look what it has done to me." The young rooster says, "Beat it! You're washed
up, and I'm taking over."

The old rooster says, "I tell you what, young stud. I will race you around the farmhouse. Whoever wins gets the exclusive domain over the entire chicken coop."

The young rooster laughs, "You know you don't stand a chance, old man. Just to be fair, I will give you a head start."

The old rooster takes off running. About 15 seconds
later the young rooster takes off running after him. They round the front porch of the farmhouse, and the young rooster has closed the gap. He is already about 5 inches behind the old rooster and gaining fast.

The farmer, meanwhile, is sitting in his usual spot on
the front porch when he sees the roosters running by. He grabs up his shotgun and BOOM! He blows the young rooster to bits.

The farmer sadly shakes his head and says, "Dangit... third gay rooster I bought this month!"

Moral of this story: Don't mess with us old
folks......Age and treachery will always overcome youth and skill!


----------



## Guest

:rollin:


----------



## Guest

Good one!


----------



## KingLoop

Nice.


----------



## Nick

KingLoop said:


> Nice.


...he says to a _three_-year-old post. :sure:


----------



## Laverne

Hey, I enjoyed it, Nick! I'd much rather someone drag up a 3 year old funny than a 3 YO something-else. You of all people should be understanding about the funnies.... :grin: 

Besides, it's our birthday!  

:hb: :blowout: 



Geez, lighten up.


----------



## KingLoop

Nick said:


> ...he says to a _three_-year-old post. :sure:


Well, I thought it was funny, I figured that a lot of people haven't ever read it, so by posting I brought it back.


----------



## n8dagr8

KingLoop said:


> Well, I thought it was funny, I figured that a lot of people haven't ever read it, so by posting I brought it back.


and I'm glad you did. That was funny!


----------



## KingLoop

:yesman:


----------



## Upstream

Funny is funny, no matter how old it is.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Upstream said:


> Funny is funny, no matter how old it is.


...he says to a 7 year old post :sure:


----------



## Richard King

.... that has been awakened from a deep sleep twice now.  Could the rooster be waking it up????


----------



## Sirshagg

Post to be revived in 2013...


----------



## sideswipe

but would you rather revist this or duck quack? :lol:


----------



## Richard King

Sirshagg said:


> Post to be revived in 2013...


So, are you setting an alarm or buying a rooster to remind you to wake it up??


----------



## curt8403

interesting joke. 

years ago, I lived on a farm, and we had a rooster that loved to chase the old hens. One day i picked up a rock, and threw it at the rooster, I expected to maybe get near the blasted bird, but as luck would have it, i hit him right in the head. he stopped, flapped his wings, tried to crow, and passed out right in the middle of his crow. I picked him up, laid him out on his back under a tree in the shade, and waited. He came to in about 4 minutes, got up slowly, walked off, but never chased a hen again.


----------



## fluffybear

:lol:


----------



## Richard King

> He came to in about 4 minutes, got up slowly, walked off, but never chased a hen again.


He started chasing ducks.


----------



## curt8403

Richard King said:


> He started chasing ducks.


no,

I know I have been responsible for a lot of duck comments, but we did not have ducks.

Anyway, the best way to terrorize a hen, is to replace her eggs with duck eggs if you live in an area with lots of water. or do the opposite with a duck.


----------

